# Poison alert killi



## nemo1843 (Sep 27, 2012)

Never thought I would have to write this as poisoning in Killi is very rare, but unfortunately our dog was poisoned this morning. He was on a lead, never let him off, but they had left it in a bush on the side of the road - if I ever find who is responsible, believe you me I will not be responsible for my actions!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Oh dear, I am so sorry to hear of this Poor little nemo.


----------



## nemo1843 (Sep 27, 2012)

Sorry should have said, Nemo has survived so far - the poison kit we carry bought him time. I cannot praise D&N vets enough - they acted immediately. Unfortunately, the stress of running for the car and driving like an F1 driver to the vets, caused my other half to have to be taken to hospital to check his heart.........these people do not think of the problems they cause by laying this stuff.


----------



## wizard4 (Feb 3, 2013)

Really glad to hear that your dog is fine and I hope your other half is ok too.


Cheers

Ray


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

We hope he makes a full recovery.

Please get one of the plastic muzzles (D&N have them) that will allow him to be off the lead but safe from poisons.

Pete


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

nemo1843 said:


> Never thought I would have to write this as poisoning in Killi is very rare, but unfortunately our dog was poisoned this morning. He was on a lead, never let him off, but they had left it in a bush on the side of the road - if I ever find who is responsible, believe you me I will not be responsible for my actions!


Probably someone who don't like hunting, remember hunting starts tomorrow. It is not that rare according to the Cypriots here


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I'm happy to hear Nemo is alive. I hope your hubby is ok too.


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

Sorry to read about Nemo and hope you are all feeling much better today.


----------



## hiatusxenia (May 6, 2013)

nemo1843 said:


> Sorry should have said, Nemo has survived so far - the poison kit we carry bought him time. I cannot praise D&N vets enough - they acted immediately. Unfortunately, the stress of running for the car and driving like an F1 driver to the vets, caused my other half to have to be taken to hospital to check his heart.........these people do not think of the problems they cause by laying this stuff.


I'm so sorry to hear this but thank heavens your poor little boy survived. It is terribly common and Pete is right in suggesting you get a muzzle. I hope your husband is feeling better today. If it was placed just randomly by the side of the road, should you report it to the police?


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

hiatusxenia said:


> I'm so sorry to hear this but thank heavens your poor little boy survived. It is terribly common and Pete is right in suggesting you get a muzzle. I hope your husband is feeling better today. If it was placed just randomly by the side of the road, should you report it to the police?


The police can't do anything. Remember that at least 95% of dog poisoning is accidents. It is fully legal to set out poison for rats and other vermin. In fact, the councils distribute free poison to the carob growers to fight the carob rats. To have success with the police you have to prove that the target for the poison were dogs.


----------



## nemo1843 (Sep 27, 2012)

The day it happened, hours later, I returned to the spot where I had picked the poison up (it was laid in silver foil) and thrown it over the fence just after the dog had sniffed it. I wanted to collect it and make sure it was disposed of properly. Armed with heavy duty gloves, I did just that, but noticed more silver foil across the other side of the road - I walked our top road and collected seven bits of silver foil containing poison, the largest of which was on the playing field. I disposed of all of it - having first established that the three children playing in the playing field near this poison hadn't touched it! Whilst carrying out this process I discovered two dead cats and another dead dog who had obviously picked this poison up that day, you could just tell the meat was fresh meat and hadn't been sitting there for days. And as a note, our dog was on the lead not running free he is never allowed to, some of this stuff I collected was laid so close to the road you could have walked in it!

This was not laid for rats, it was a deliberate act. To lay it in the playing field knowing it was a Saturday and the children would be playing there, sorry there are some sick people out there! 

Our dog is progressing having had numerous vet visits and injections, my husband is also progressing, although having to take medication to counteract the hypertension caused and is being monitored, all because we went for a simple walk! Ironically, we had been here exactly two years that Saturday - welcome to Cyprus!


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

nemo1843 said:


> The day it happened, hours later, I returned to the spot where I had picked the poison up (it was laid in silver foil) and thrown it over the fence just after the dog had sniffed it. I wanted to collect it and make sure it was disposed of properly. Armed with heavy duty gloves, I did just that, but noticed more silver foil across the other side of the road - I walked our top road and collected seven bits of silver foil containing poison, the largest of which was on the playing field. I disposed of all of it - having first established that the three children playing in the playing field near this poison hadn't touched it! Whilst carrying out this process I discovered two dead cats and another dead dog who had obviously picked this poison up that day, you could just tell the meat was fresh meat and hadn't been sitting there for days. And as a note, our dog was on the lead not running free he is never allowed to, some of this stuff I collected was laid so close to the road you could have walked in it!
> 
> This was not laid for rats, it was a deliberate act. To lay it in the playing field knowing it was a Saturday and the children would be playing there, sorry there are some sick people out there!
> 
> Our dog is progressing having had numerous vet visits and injections, my husband is also progressing, although having to take medication to counteract the hypertension caused and is being monitored, all because we went for a simple walk! Ironically, we had been here exactly two years that Saturday - welcome to Cyprus!


Well, as you describe it, it can qualify for the 5% idiots, especially if it was placed near a children's playground. It can be many different types of offenders, but taking the date in consideration my feeling is that the target were hunting dogs. 

Unfortunately these people will never get caught, they deserve to be fed with the meat


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Baywatch said:


> In fact, the councils distribute free poison to the carob growers to fight the carob rats. QUOTE]
> 
> When poison is put out for the tree rats it is in tubs hanging in the trees to avoid other animals getting it. However that does not prevent cats eating rats that have been poisoned and thereby also getting poisoned.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I would have reported this matter to the police with the foil being given to them as evidence.
There are dedicated police now to investigate any animal cruelty matters.
The fact that this was put near a childrens playing field makes it even worse and maybe that could be used to force the police to do something about it.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Veronica said:


> I would have reported this matter to the police with the foil being given to them as evidence.
> There are dedicated police now to investigate any animal cruelty matters.
> The fact that this was put near a childrens playing field makes it even worse and maybe that could be used to force the police to do something about it.


An email to the newspapers would not hurt either


----------



## nemo1843 (Sep 27, 2012)

I have reported this matter and got the answer I expected - shrug of the shoulders and unless they can catch them actually laying it nothing can be done.

The villagers however are horrified and I think will be on the lookout.


----------



## hiatusxenia (May 6, 2013)

That was what I meant when I suggested reporting it to the police because somehow it did not sound as if they were walking in a very rural area. I guess a small child is not likely to eat a piece of meat laced with poison, but you never know. 

To the OP - please get your dog a muzzle and be aware of poisoners at all times. FYI, this can also happen after any disagreement, however small, with a neighbour. Just be extremely vigilant at all times. Cyprus is not an animal friendly society.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

hiatusxenia said:


> That was what I meant when I suggested reporting it to the police because somehow it did not sound as if they were walking in a very rural area. I guess a small child is not likely to eat a piece of meat laced with poison, but you never know.
> 
> To the OP - please get your dog a muzzle and be aware of poisoners at all times. FYI, this can also happen after any disagreement, however small, with a neighbour. Just be extremely vigilant at all times. Cyprus is not an animal friendly society.


You are right, Cyprus is not very pet friendly, but what we often forget is that Cypriots (except the young generation perhaps) don't keep pets. Dogs and cats are kept for a reason, they are working animals.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Baywatch said:


> You are right, Cyprus is not very pet friendly, but what we often forget is that Cypriots (except the young generation perhaps) don't keep pets. Dogs and cats are kept for a reason, they are working animals.


That's not entirely true. I know of quite a lot of Cypriots (older ones as well as younger ones) who have pets that they love and take good care of.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Veronica said:


> That's not entirely true. I know of quite a lot of Cypriots (older ones as well as younger ones) who have pets that they love and take good care of.


I agree and a visit to a vets will often show Cypriot pet lovers waiting for treatment for their well cared for pets.

Pete


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

PeteandSylv said:


> I agree and a visit to a vets will often show Cypriot pet lovers waiting for treatment for their well cared for pets.
> 
> Pete


They are in a minority for sure


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Brainless idiots department

Published on another forum by a vet. Erimi area


----------



## hiatusxenia (May 6, 2013)

Baywatch said:


> Brainless idiots department Published on another forum by a vet. Erimi area


This is quite horrible Anders. I just can't imagine the type of being who would do these things.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

hiatusxenia said:


> This is quite horrible Anders. I just can't imagine the type of being who would do these things.


I have stopped trying to understand long ago.


----------

